# Recommendations - NC45/NW45



## KimP827 (May 21, 2009)

Hello everyone,






*Skin type:* Normal to Oily
*Color:* Medium Dark with Golden undertones NC45/NW45

The warm weather is starting and it isn't a good idea to wear heavy make-up.  I need a suggestion for the following:
1. *Tinted Moisturizer* (one that doesn't make my skin oily) has good coverage

2. *Concealer.* I currently use Studio Finish Concealer in NC45 & NW45 (blended to match my skin perfectly) but, I notice when it get's hot it kinda melts & looks runny/oily even after putting a powder on top

3. Givenchy Mister Mat for Oily Skin - Has anyone tried this?

4. Lid, lip, and facial primers


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 21, 2009)

ohhh im def waiting for replies on this
im a nc45 and summer is not the time for fluid fix


----------



## gildedangel (May 21, 2009)

For a primer try one of the MAC Prep and Prime ones, they go clear, not white. A great concealer is the new studio sculpt concealer, it gives the coverage of studio finish but is a lot lighter. I hope this helps a bit!


----------



## K_ashanti (May 22, 2009)

for a foundation try revlon colorstay oily/combo formula, i'n not sure of what shade you can get , i'm thinking caramel?????

ETA: also try mixing or applying oil of olay moisturizer for oily skin!!! it wonder wonder and has oil absorbing powders in it i swear by this!!!!


----------



## marielle78 (May 22, 2009)

Try MUFE face and body foundation with your primer/sunscreen under it.  MUFE F&B is mostly water and is lighter than any tinted moisturizer than I have ever tried, even if I have to apply a separate sunscreen.  It doesn't rub or sweat off either.


----------

